# Aby litter :)



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my latest litter ^^
They were born 8/3 so they will be one week tomorrow.


















Mommy mouse: Black/Tan (bad tan) LH.










Daddy mouse: Chocolate/fox sa LH aby.










More pic´s is coming up tomorrow or maybe later today. ^^


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i cant wait to see more pics! the parents are beautiful! and so are the babies :love1


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

i was having a dumb moment and realized i already commented on the new pictures  :lol: i have a fantastic memory. but either way, i'd still like to see new pics


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Today i will post more pics of the babies taken yesterday ^^


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Little cuties! I love the way aby looks on satins; I look forward to seeing more pix as they grow.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2010)

Pic´s from the day before yesterday


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Those look more lilac than blue, very very cute though!


----------

